# [gelöst] Drucken aus KDE-Anwendungen nicht möglich

## Moldmaker

Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Nachdem es mir kürzlich gelungen ist, KDE zu installieren, habe ich nun festgestellt, daß ich aus KDE-Anwendungen nicht drucken kann.

Das Drucksystem ist installiert, konfiguriert und funktioniert perfekt. Das soll heißen, daß die Druckerverwaltung über das CUPS-Frontend tadellos funktioniert und ich beipsielsweise aus Firefox ganz normal drucken kann. In KDE habe ich noch das Druckerapplet in den Systemeinstellungen nachinstalliert, und ich kann auch hier die Drucker sehen und verwalten und auch eine Testseite ausdrucken. Aber wenn ich beispielsweise aus KWrite oder Kate einen Ausdruck abschicke, erscheint er nicht in der Druckerwarteschlage und es passiert auch nichts.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und vielleicht sogar die Lösung?

Muß ich vielleicht ein bestimmtes USE-flag setzen, damit KDE-Anwendungen drucken können?

(Anmerkung: Es handelt sich um einen Brother HL-2040, den ich über einen Printserver anspreche. Es scheint kein Treiberproblem o.ä. zu sein, denn das Drucken aus Nicht-KDE-Anwendungen funktioniert tadellos.)

----------

## lxg

Durchaus möglich, dass da etwas ohne CUPS-Support gebaut wurde. Was ist die Ausgabe von:

```
USE="cups" emerge -pvuND world
```

----------

## Moldmaker

Danke für Deine Antwort. Hier ist die Ausgabe auf den Befehl:

# USE="cups" emerge -pvuND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Und dann habe ich noch in /etc/make.conf das Useflag cups eingetragen und den folgenden Befehl abgesetzt:

# emerge --update --deep world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

Das Useflag cups ist also leider nicht das Problem.

----------

## Moldmaker

Ich habe noch ein bißchen recehrchiert und folgendes gefunden:

http://lists-archives.org/kde-devel/15264-printer-system-of-kde4-i-can-t-print.html

Hier wird ein ähnliches Problem beschrieben - ohne daß es zu einer Lösung gekommen ist.

Ich spreche meinen Drucker über einen Printserver an, der die feste Adresse 192.168.1.50 hat. Aus allen anderen Linux-Systemen ist es kein Problem, über die Geräte-URI socket://192.168.50.1 Druckaufträge abzusetzen. Nur KDE4 scheint ein Problem damit zu haben und fügt die Aufträge nicht mal der Warteschlange hinzu. Ich kann aber PDF erzeugen und mit Okular öffnen. Wenn ich nun aus Okular einen Ausdruck auf den Drucker abschicke, dann wird er tatsächlich der Druckerwarteschlange hinzugefügt, aber letztlich doch nicht gedruckt. Ich muß den Druckauftrag manuell abbrechen. So ein kleines PDF sollte nach einigen Sekunden ausgedruckt sein.

Ich habe dann in CUPS einfach mal andere Adressen ausprobiert, also ipp://192.168.1.50 und so weiter, abeer dann kann ich auch aus Firefox nicht mehr drucken.

Aber:

Wenn ich den Drucker lokal anschließe (also über das USB-Kabel), dann kann ich ganz normal drucken! Bin gerade erst auf die Idee gekommen, das mal zu testen... Also scheint KDE4 Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Printserver zu haben. Ich muß das noch weiter untersuchen. Hat sonst jemand einen Drucker an einem Printserver laufen und KDE4 kann darauf drucken? Wie ist der Drucker in CUPS dann konfiguriert? Vielleicht kann ja jemand kurz was dazu schreiben.

----------

## lxg

Ok, sorry … zum Thema Printserver und KDE kann ich nix sagen. Wenn CUPS übers Netzwerk drucken kann und der Drucker via USB auch in KDE funktioniert, dann scheint das wirklich was sehr spezielles zu sein.

Ich sehe in Portage zwei Anwendungen, die anscheinend in KDE eine Druckerverwaltung realisieren: kde-base/printer-applet und kde-base/system-config-printer-kde. Hast Du Dir die mal angeschaut?

----------

## franzf

Welche Qt-Version?

AFAIK gab es da mal einen bösen Bug, mit dem ein korrekt laufendes CUPS auf nem Print-Server nicht erkannt werden konnte. Wurde AFAIR mit Qt-4.6.3 gefixt. Also notfalls ein Upgrade.

Hmm, wo ich so nachdenk, ging es in dem Bug darum den Drucker erstmal zu erkennen -das scheint bei dir ja zu gehen  :Sad: 

Ansonsten warte drauf dass dir die Trommel kaputt geht und hol dir dann den 2150N, der kann schon selber Netzwerk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Moldmaker

@lxg

Ja, die beiden Pakete dienen dazu, überhaupt erst das Druckerkonfigurationsapplet (was für ein Wort) in den KDE-Systemeinstellungen erscheinen zu lassen. Leider werden die beim emergen von KDE nicht automatisch berücksichtigt (wäre vielleicht eine gute Idee).  Jedenfalls dachte ich zuerst auch, daß das Fehlen dieser Pakete für das Problem verantwortlich ist, aber nach ihrer Installation weiß ich, daß dem nicht so ist.

Mein letzter Versuch war folgender: Ich habe auf meinem Eee-PC ein Ubuntu mit Gnome, das denselben Drucker via CUPS über lpd://192.168.1.50/lp anspricht. Das funktioniert zwar auch unter Gentoo, aber wieder nur für nicht-KDE-Programme. Das war also leider erfolglos.

Hier scheint wirklich ein spezielles Problem vorzuliegen. Vielleicht hat es was mit den KDE-Netzwerkeinstellungen zu tun. Ich werde wohl mal weiterforschen müssen.

Danke für die Antwort, vielleicht fällt Dir ja noch was ein.

----------

## Moldmaker

@franzf

Das ist ja ein interessanter Hinweis. Nun, ich habe hier Gentoo auf dem neuesten Stand, und dazu gehört Qt 4.6.2-r1 und bei einigen Paketen 4.6.2, wenn ich das System befrage. Ich sehe aber, daß einges an Qt-Paketen nicht installiert ist, das scheinen mir aber optionale Sachen zu sein. Ich kriege von emerge jedenfalls kein 4.6.3 angezeigt, auch nicht maskiert. 

Der Drucker wird tatsächlich erkannt, aber Firefox ist m.W. kein Qt-Programm. Also könnte Dein Hinweis doch zielführend sein. Vielleicht sollte ich ein Weilchen warten, bis Qt 4.6.3 auch für Gentoo zur Verfügung steht.

Der Drucker ist im übrigen richtig gut und ich will nicht, daß er kaputtgeht, vor allem, weil er tadellos funktioniert...! Eigentlich.

----------

## firefly

ebuilds für gt-4.6.3 existieren in portage schon seit 8. Juni 2010.

----------

## Moldmaker

Hallo firefly,

mit Gentoo kenne ich mich momentan noch nicht so richtig gut aus. Wenn ich eingebe 

```
emerge -s qt
```

 dann kriege ich eine Liste von Paketen angezeigt, von denen einige maskiert sind, aber keine Version 4.6.3. In Unterverzeichnissen von /usr/portage/x11-libs sehe ich allerdings etliche ebuilds mit dieser Versionsnummer. So ganz habe ich portage noch nicht durchschaut.

Deshalb hier jetzt meine Anfängerfrage: Wie hieve ich denn meine Qt-Installation elegant auf den neueren Versionsstand?

----------

## lxg

 *Moldmaker wrote:*   

> Deshalb hier jetzt meine Anfängerfrage: Wie hieve ich denn meine Qt-Installation elegant auf den neueren Versionsstand?

 

Ganz normal, mit:

```
emerge --sync && emerge -pvuND world
```

(Das pv in pvuND zeigt an, was alles aktualisiert werden soll; das tatsächliche Ausführen geht dann mit emerge -uND world.)

----------

## franzf

 *lxg wrote:*   

> Ganz normal, mit:
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync && emerge -pvuND world
> ```
> ...

 

Prinzipiell ja, aber ich denke seine Frage bezog sich auf das Installieren von maskierter Software. Das geht über package.keywords

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3#doc_chap2

package.mask ist dann etwas zu heftig für unbedarfte User (ist hier eh nicht notwendig, nur so als Warnung).

Und um alle Pakete die verfügbar sind (incl. maskierten) anzuzeigen nimmst du am einfachsten app-portage/eix. Es gab auch irgend ein Tool in portage-utils/gentoolkit/..., mit dem man sich eine schöne Tabelle aller Plattformen/Versionen hat ausgeben lassen können, nur weiß ich nicht mehr welches und wie  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *lxg wrote:*   

>  *Moldmaker wrote:*   Deshalb hier jetzt meine Anfängerfrage: Wie hieve ich denn meine Qt-Installation elegant auf den neueren Versionsstand? 
> 
> Ganz normal, mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und zum Installieren von maskierten Paketen nimmst du "autounmask".

Damit tippst du du dann nur:

autounmask x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3

und er nimmt auch gleich alle Abhängigkeiten mit.

Tobi

----------

## Moldmaker

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für die gute Unterstützung.

Ich habe mich in einigen Punkten wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt.

1) Qt 4.6.3 ist nicht maskiert. Die Pakete befinden sich bei mir zwar in /usrPortage/x11-libs/... , wurden aber nicht installiert, sondern es wurde Version 4.6.2 installiert. Das verstehe ich nicht. daher kam meine Frage wie ich denn Qt auf den neuen Stand bringen kann.

2) Eine weitere Frage, die ich hatte, habt Ihr mir jetzt schon beantwortet, denn ich bin selbst schon auf autounmask gestoßen und habe es auch schon verwendet, aber nur für Einzelpakete. Daß beim Demaskieren einzelner Pakete die Abhängigkeiten gleich mit demaskiert werden, wußte ich noch nicht, ist aber logisch (und angenehm). Danke für die Information!

3) Zurück zu meinem Problem und dem Rat von lxg. Wenn ich also eingebe

```
emerge --sync && emerge -pvuND world 
```

erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-8b [8a] 943 kB
> ...

 

Soweit scheint mir das in Ordnung, ich habe den Vorgang jetzt allerdings nicht angestoßen, denn da sind die Qt-Sachen ja gar nicht dabei. Meine Idee ist ja, auf den Rat von franzf hin Qt von 4.6.2 auf 4.6.3 zu bringen, aber ich weiß nicht wie. Muß man diese ebuilds eventuell spezifizieren?

----------

## astaecker

Qt 4.6.3 ist maskiert mittels Keyword. Das Sperren von Paketen durch Keywords (~Irgendwas) wird auch als Maskierung bezeichnet. Die Maskierung mittels package.mask usw. ist nur eine deutlichere Art der Maskierung.

Daher musst du Qt 4.6.3 erstmal demaskieren, damit du es installieren kannst. Dies geht sehr einfach mit autounmask.

----------

## Moldmaker

Hallo arlsair,

Danke für den Hinweis, also hab ich das mit den Maskierungen doch nicht richtig kapiert. Also dann, ich habe eingegeben

```
autounmask x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3
```

und erhalte folgende Antwort:

 *Quote:*   

> # autounmask x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3
> 
>  autounmask version 0.27 (using PortageXS-0.02.09 and portage-2.1.8.3)                                                                                                              
> 
>  * Using repository: /usr/portage                                                                                                                                                   
> ...

 

Sieht so aus, als ob nicht alle installierten Pakete mit der Qt-Version 4.6.3 zusammenarbeiten werden. Deshalb ist es wahrscheinlich auch maskiert.

Nun muß ich wohl warten, bis die neuere Version standardmäßig angeboten wird und kann velleicht dann aus KDE-Anwendungen heraus über meinen Printserver drucken (denn das ist ja mein Problem).

Oder kann ich die o.g. Warnungen über blockierte ebuilds ignorieren? Eher nicht, denke ich mir.

----------

## toralf

 *Moldmaker wrote:*   

> , habe ich nun festgestellt, daß ich aus KDE-Anwendungen nicht drucken kann.

 Versuch es mal mit cups-1.4.4 : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-834229-highlight-.html

----------

## Moldmaker

Hallo toralf,

Volltreffer! Jetzt funktioniert das Drucken aus KDE-Anwendungen auch über den Printserver!

Danke an alle, die Geduld mit mir hatten. Habe was gelernt hier im Forum.

 :Very Happy: 

PS. Es gibt eine Nebenwirkung. Ich kann jetzt in den Systemeinstellungen von KDE die Einstellungen der Drucker nicht mehr ansehen oder ändern; die installierten Drucker sind nur noch zu sehen, Anklicken ist zwecklos. Das stört mich aber nicht, denn das Browser-Frontend von CUPS ist mit ohnehin lieber zur Druckerkonfiguration. Und das funktioniert normal. Zudem erscheint nach dem Absetzen des Druckbefehles nicht mehr dieses zappelige Fensterchen, das den erfolgten Ausdruck meldet; das scheint nur bei lokal angeschlossenen Druckern zu erscheinen. Das ist mir sogar ganz recht.

----------

